# Problemas con cgroup [cerrado]

## Luciernaga

Hola de nuevo.

Me ha surgido un problema con CGROUP que no atisbo en resolver.

Veamos el origen:

He hecho una nueva instalación de Gentoo en mi servidor de 64bits con un escritorio Gnome y SYSTEMD.

El soporte utilizado ha sido una ISO de ADMINCD y el stage3-amd64-hardened.

La instalación se completó y el sistema funciona excepto lo siguiente:

1º - En la consola no carga la configuración de teclado establecida, tengo que emitir loadkeys es para lograrlo.

En el inicio NO se otorga una IP en la tarjeta de red local (enrutamiento) a pesar de ternerla configurada correctamente, además la tarjeta de red principal SI tiene conexión a WAN. Por otro lado IPTABLES me presenta un mensaje tal como No permission to apply cgroup settings

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/55/31/a3/524f05893266864.jpg[/IMG]

Evidentemente los clientes de la red local no tienen acceso a WAN. En instalaciones de Gentoo con solo openrc no tuve problema alguno.

He buscado en la web información al respecto y no me aclaro del todo cómo resolverlo, quiero entender que el problema es de SYSTEMD.

Por si sirve de algo y/o orientación adjunto los resultados de los comandos siguientes:

cat /proc/1/cgroup

cat /proc/1/mountinfo | grep cgroup

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/aa/89/00/39994d893268024.jpg[/IMG]

¿Tiene solución?

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Indagando por ahí (al parecer) el sistema NO instala por defecto la librería dev-libs/libcgroup y pregunto ¿porqué?

Acabo  de instalarla: emerge --ask dev-libs/libcgroup y reinicio la máquina.

No detecto mejora alguna pero, parece ser, que es necesario una configuración.

El fichero responsable está en /etc/cgroup/cgconfig.conf y su contenido es el siguiente:

#

#  Copyright IBM Corporation. 2007

#

#  Authors:	Balbir Singh <balbir@linux.vnet.ibm.com>

#  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it

#  under the terms of version 2.1 of the GNU Lesser General Public License

#  as published by the Free Software Foundation.

#

#  This program is distributed in the hope that it would be useful, but

#  WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

#

#group daemons/www {

#	perm {

#		task {

#			uid = root;

#			gid = webmaster;

#		}

#		admin {

#			uid = root;

#			gid = root;

#		}

#	}

#	cpu {

#		cpu.shares = 1000;

#	}

#}

#

#group daemons/ftp {

#	perm {

#		task {

#			uid = root;

#			gid = ftpmaster;

#		}

#		admin {

#			uid = root;

#			gid = root;

#		}

#	}

#	cpu {

#		cpu.shares = 500;

#	}

#}

#

#mount {

#	cpu = /mnt/cgroups/cpu;

#	cpuacct = /mnt/cgroups/cpuacct;

#}

Evidentemente al estar comentadas las líneas no surte efecto alguno. Entonces pregunto ¿qué configuración es apropiada?

Gracias por las respuestas, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

Mi consejo: héchale  un vistazo a esta guía.

Normalmente cualquier cosa puede provocarte este tipo de problemas.

----------

## Luciernaga

Muchas gracias "cameta" por tu interés, estoy en ello, el enlace no solo lo tengo visto y leído sino que lo tengo impreso en papel y al alcance de la mano, systemd es un incordio de narices con Gentoo pero si se pretende un escritorio Gnome es "casi" obligado instalarlo.

Justamente acabo de instalar la nueva versión Devuan 2.0 que NO INCORPORA systemd y es una delicia.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Podría ser que al usar hardened la cosa haya empeorado.

Si tuvieses un pc te diría que probases con no hardened pero al ser un servidor...

----------

## Luciernaga

¡Oh ... myfail!

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/23/c1/30/6a203a897500474.jpg[/IMG]

A ver cómo lo explico ... :O

Me he dado cuenta de que en la configuración 'predeterminada' del núcleo existen diferencias entre una configuración de openrc y otra de systemd, en cuanto al soporte del control de grupos, lo cual al no tenerlo en cuenta (por desconocerlo) resulto que el sistema fallara y provocó que solicitara ayuda.

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/c6/05/d6/bd6f3e897501104.jpg[/IMG]

Esta es la configuración predeterminada en systemd.

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/97/3f/af/d921b2897502074.jpg[/IMG]

Esta es la configuración predeterminada en openrc.

Configurado/compilado el núcleo con systemd tal como muestra el último enlace, resultó que tampoco se solucionaron otros problemas, continuaba sin poder enrutar la red local y la localización en la consola sin resolver, entre otros, por tanto decidí formatear y volver a empezar desde cero con el soporte minimal estable.

Gracias por vuestro interés. Hasta pronto.

----------

